# Beginner Collection



## Roland J (Feb 17, 2012)

Just starting out like i am, curious to see it. Veterans post pics of there start up humi if you got them!








PS- first thread


----------



## Roland J (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## The Cigar Nut (Apr 20, 2010)

Very nice start up! Got some nice smokes and proper humidification supplies! Look set to me!


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

nice... youll need a cooler in about a year lol


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice start, cooler here we come!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Those are some nice smokes for a beginner... Nice job!


----------



## ginomontreal (Sep 1, 2011)

very nice start you got going on


----------



## JaWimb (Feb 7, 2012)

Some great cigars you got there. Welcome to the forum and to the fantastic world of cigars.


----------



## Old Salty (Dec 12, 2011)

lebz said:


> nice... youll need a cooler in about a year lol


I'm gonna say he'll need a cooler in about 2 months being here......

Is that an Ave Maria Reconquista?


----------



## Ishtar (Jan 12, 2012)

Old Salty said:


> I'm gonna say he'll need a cooler in about 2 months being here......
> 
> Is that an Ave Maria Reconquista?


2? You're being easy... I've been here about 1 month & got my coolidor seasoning as we speak cuz all these guys blew the F# outa 2 poor little desktops I had! LOL. I'm using the CAO Vision humi as overflow till the coolers ready but it doesn't retain Rh well enough to smoke out of...

BTW... Congrats & Welcome! :welcome: Puff Rocks! :banana:


----------



## UpInSmoak (Nov 26, 2011)

Off to a great start. Careful......the slope only gets more slippery


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

If you're interested, here is my beginners collection









Nice little collection you have by the way.


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Get your skis ready; the slope is very steep around here.


----------



## mattehh (Jan 21, 2011)

well I can say you started out way better than I did, have fun "collecting"


----------



## bob-o (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice start


----------



## mortopher (Aug 14, 2011)

Great start, much of the same taste as myself!


----------



## Roland J (Feb 17, 2012)

Old Salty said:


> I'm gonna say he'll need a cooler in about 2 months being here......
> 
> Is that an Ave Maria Reconquista?


i wish just a Ave Maria.


----------



## nthetank (Apr 3, 2010)

Zfog said:


> Nice start, cooler here we come!


I agree
like those g2's


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Very nice start! When are you building your first coolidor?


----------



## Roland J (Feb 17, 2012)

gosh said:


> Very nice start! When are you building your first coolidor?


Dont know yet, almost out of room deciding on a humi or a cooler, dont know to much about the cooler, have to look into it.


----------



## imperial Stout (Nov 21, 2008)

Good looking cigars!


----------



## sawyerz (Feb 14, 2012)

Looks nice. Ill have to post my collection as I am pretty new as well


----------



## itsjustkevin (Feb 8, 2012)

Nice startup....I will post my pics tomorrow...I have a start up as well.


----------



## rocketmann82 (Jun 20, 2010)

Nice start up. That box will be overflowing in no time.....


----------



## itsjustkevin (Feb 8, 2012)

My beginner collection.


----------



## mux (Feb 13, 2012)

This is my humble little setup right now. Everything in here is pretty much ROTT except the Cohiba Red Dot, Montecristo, and the 5 Vegas Golds. Everything else will probably get a ROTT review within a week or so as well as some more cigars coming in soon the devil's site. I also should have an initial review of those Ruinations up once I get some more time this weekend to make the thread.


----------



## jmd (Feb 25, 2012)

Those are some nice looking sticks!


----------



## Monster (Mar 5, 2012)

nice start. I would upload my stock, but it is a bit empty at the moment. Im about to buy some more this weekend, then I will post back and show you


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

looking good! what are those little cohibas? they look tasty.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

Very Nice Start!

Welcome To The Slippery Slope Brother!


----------



## Roland J (Feb 17, 2012)

you were right got to get a new humidor now totally full.


----------



## Roland J (Feb 17, 2012)

mux said:


> View attachment 37464
> 
> This is my humble little setup right now. Everything in here is pretty much ROTT except the Cohiba Red Dot, Montecristo, and the 5 Vegas Golds. Everything else will probably get a ROTT review within a week or so as well as some more cigars coming in soon the devil's site. I also should have an initial review of those Ruinations up once I get some more time this weekend to make the thread.


love those Man O' Wars def my favorite right now.


----------

